# Установил lightdm-gtk-greeter: ничего не изменилось.

## SemmZemm

День добрый! 

Использую lightdm+xfce, захотел немножко приукрасить, поставил lightdm-gtk-greeter, вроде бы в lightdm.conf показал, на него 

Поставил

```
x11-misc/lightdm-1.4.0-r2:0

x11-misc/lightdm-gtk-greeter-1.3.1-r1:0

x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-3.6.2:0

x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-symbolic-3.6.2:0

x11-themes/gnome-themes-standard-3.6.5:0
```

Путь к картинке в настройках гритера правильный, альфа-канала нет (читал на форумах арча, что иногда это является причиной проблемы)

В итоге - как был чёрный экран с окошком ввода логина/пароля, так и остался. Ничего не поменялось. 

Листинг логов и .conf-файлов

lightdm.conf: http://pastebin.com/BCRaY2tx

lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf: http://pastebin.com/5Ti0n9gT

lightdm.log: http://pastebin.com/xWYXUa53

x-0.log: http://pastebin.com/RAsWtDjw

x-0-greeter.log: http://pastebin.com/HM55sRFY

Спасибо заранее.

----------

